# timing question



## flight cancled (Aug 28, 2007)

i was wondering how much time in advance you should go out to your stand or blind before the deer are gonna come? in my area they are pretty regular to show up at around 710-730 should i go out around 6 or what would be a good time, also if they dont show up by around 8 think that they will come later. given the cercumstances that there are houses not too far off and quite a bit of trafic what do you think?
thx


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

I would've had my stands set up at least a week in advance, but in your situation I'd say don't set up at 6. You'll more than likely be making enough noise to let every deer around that you're there and then they'll be less likely to wander by later in the day and maybe even the next day. If at all possible, set up the day before you go out for the hunt or find a nice place to hunt from the ground the morning you're out. Then before you go back to camp for lunch (or after) you can set your stand up. That's how I'd do it, other will probably say different, though.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

flight cancled said:


> i was wondering how much time in advance you should go out to your stand or blind before the deer are gonna come? in my area they are pretty regular to show up at around 710-730 should i go out around 6 or what would be a good time, also if they dont show up by around 8 think that they will come later. given the cercumstances that there are houses not too far off and quite a bit of trafic what do you think?
> thx


Since you already have your stands set up......I would think 6am is plenty early to sneak in and get comfy in your stand and just wait til sun-up or action starts. I would say 45 minutes to a half hour before sunrise would be good in most cases tho


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lol, don't listen to anythin I said in the previous post. I wasn't paying ANY attention to what you where saying or what I was even typing.

6 AM would be plenty of time. With there being alot of traffic and houses around, they'll probably bed down pretty early in the morning. I dunno how worth it it would be to sit much later than 8:30 or 9. That's just my personal oppinion; I've never really had a whole lot of luck when there's houses real close unless it's early or late in the day. I'd walk around a bit durring the day to try to catch one in it's bed or go squirrel hunting and then get my butt back to the stand by 5 PM or so.


----------

